

Ask HN: open source e-learning platform? - iLikeCookies

I need to choose open-source e-learning platform like Coursera&#x2F;Udacity&#x2F;Edx. I looked at Edx source code but it looks like very complicated system with lots of subprojects. I need something simpler and flexible. Same with Khanacademy. Source code of Coursera and Udacity not available.<p>Or it is simpler to write it from scratch?
======
atmosx
These are complicated software packages, wrapped around web-2.0 services
(YouTube, Vimeo, etc.)

You should write down what you need for starters and see what can be
implemented in some CMS, although a RoR app might be the easier way to go.

